
How to Build a Robot That Will Feed You Breakfast - traxmaxx
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-to-build-a-robot-that-will-feed-you-breakfast
======
DrScump
already posted yesterday. exact same story, same title.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10509355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10509355)

